

Computer Chronicles - Operating Systems (1984) - chaosmachine
http://cchronicles.com/files/97ec84b7124de49f040d1126b871403d-65.html

======
revorad
This is hilarious -
[http://cchronicles.com/files/88e98b9390fca83cbb3e51ceb68772b...](http://cchronicles.com/files/88e98b9390fca83cbb3e51ceb68772b5-37.html)

------
michaelcampbell
These were fantastic shows.

